# vintage bachmann powerhouse yard boss



## Zombievickers (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm looking for information on the Bachmann powerhouse Yard Boss with trak-lock and a full color layout. Not sure of the year but I would hazard a guess to the late 70's. It's item number 40-300. The only thing I've been able to find is a finished ebay auction with no picture. Here's a picture...sorry about the fuzz.


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

I have only seen one and that was at a train show I dont really know alot about them


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Never seen or heard of one.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

The set comes with a mat and structures all in one package? That's pretty cool.

-J.


----------



## Zombievickers (Nov 29, 2012)

Yes, my grandfather was a premium salesman in the late 60's through the 80's. I found a huge cache of train stuff from bachmann, tyco, and ahm in my grandmothers attic while cleaning it out and most of it are promotion samples and prototypes and some of it is just your average pieces. I'm trying to sell it to help her out and have been overloading my brain with trains. I couldn't find this piece anywhere so my next step is to contact bachmann and ask them about it.

I've got pictures of the collection if anyone is interested and am working on getting more pictures so i can begin listing them for auction.


----------



## JackDTrainGuy (Dec 2, 2012)

Pretty sure I remember that set from Kay-Bee toys back when.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Sadly most Bachmann, Tyco, AHM, and others from the 70's and 80's are not worth much of anything at all.
Sets like the one you have, have been so mass produced with cheap engines and cheap cars that there is not much of a market for them.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Take some pictures of what you have for sale and post them in our classified topic. Pete


----------

